# Nortriptyline fot nerve pain.



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

HiFor those of you who have been on this . Has it worked for you re nerve pain in the GUT?If so how much did you have to take per day. I have been on 30mg and it doesnt seem to have worked.F x


----------

